# Packages in Eclipse umbennen



## Bud01 (18. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe vor einiger Zeit, bei einem Projekt, 2 Packages fälschlicherweise groß geschrieben.
Nun möchte ich sie klein schreiben, aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht.
Ich habe versucht über rechtsklick auf Package -> Refactor-> Rename das umzubenennen, aber das hat nix gebracht, hat vielleicht einer von euch eine Idee?
Danke für eure Antworten im Voraus.

MfG


----------



## Volvagia (18. Jun 2011)

Du musst einfach im Package Explorer das Package markieren und F2 drücken.


----------



## Bud01 (18. Jun 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber das ist ja im Prinzip das gleiche, wie ich es versucht habe.
Außer einer Meldung, dass die Main einer Klasse, dann nicht mehr funktionieren könnte, passiert leider nichts.


----------



## Volvagia (18. Jun 2011)

Also was passiert genau wenn du OK drückst?


----------



## Bud01 (18. Jun 2011)

Da kommen dann 2 Fehlermeldungen:
Type Shapes.GUI contains a main method - some applications (such as scripts) may not work after refactoring.
und
Type Shapes.Whiteboard contains a main method - some applications (such as scripts) may not work after refactoring.


----------



## Volvagia (18. Jun 2011)

Das sind nur Warnungen. Wenn du dann unten auf Continue klickst, sollte er weitermachen.


----------



## Bud01 (18. Jun 2011)

Ja, aber er benennt in den Klassen nur Sachen vom Typ "import Shapes.xy;" zu "import shapes.xy;" um, aber das Package an sich nicht und so kommt es, dass die betroffenen Klassen deswegen wirklich nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## Volvagia (18. Jun 2011)

Das ist seltsam. Ohne Fehlermeldung?
Du kannst auch zum Notfall das Package einfach im Projektverzeichnis per Hand umbenennen.


----------



## Bud01 (18. Jun 2011)

Ja ohne Fehlermeldung.
Also die Packages habe ich jetzt mal im Projektverzeichnis umbenannt und wenn ich Eclipse starte, dann sind die umbenannten Packages mit einem roten Kreuz versehen, aber immernoch groß.


----------



## Volvagia (18. Jun 2011)

Hast du auch im src und nicht im bin-Verzeichnis umbenannt? Wenn ja versuch mal mit F5 zu aktualisieren. Wenn das nicht funktioniert, scheint echt etwas nicht zu stimmen.

Indem Fall würde ich:

Projekt markieren.
Delete drücken.
"Delete project content on disk (cannot be undone)" *NICHT* selekten.
(Vorher eventuell noch Backup machen)
OK.
Rechtsklick -> Import.
General -> Exist Projects into Workspace -> Next.
Select root directory -> Browse... -> Das Workspaceverzeichnis auswählen. (Also das, wo der Projektordner drinnenliegt, nicht den Ordner selbst)
Unten bei Projects dein Projekt auswählen.
Copy Project into workspace so lassen.
Finish

Mit etwas Glück ist alles wieder i. o.


----------



## Bud01 (18. Jun 2011)

Ja, habe es im src Ordner geändert.
Probiere nachher mal, das was du noch geschrieben hast.
Ich muss erstmal fix kochen


----------



## Bud01 (18. Jun 2011)

Sehr schön, deine Methode hat funktioniert.
Vielen Dank!
Nur jetzt habe ich im Package Explorer bei 2 Klassen ein Ausrufezeichen. Ist das schlimm bzw. was bedeutet das?


----------



## Bud01 (18. Jun 2011)

OK, hat sich erledigt, das hat mit Tortoise zu tun.


----------

